# Caption the photo



## brianleahy (Dec 1, 2004)

mine:  'I find your lack of faith disturbing.'


----------



## bobw (Dec 1, 2004)

George finally meets brother he was separated from at birth.


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2004)

Will you marry me ?


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 1, 2004)

Today, President Bush choked his chicken in front of a shocked crowd...


----------



## quiksan (Dec 1, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Today, President Bush choked his chicken in front of a shocked crowd...



LMAO!

"You talkin to me?  YOU talking to ME!  Did you come into MY oval office...?"


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2004)

Monica, do it ! (again)


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 1, 2004)

"What's the matter, McFly ... chicken?"


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 1, 2004)

Due to a tragic scheduling mixup, the President shook hands with a large flightless bird, and ate the Prime Minister of Turkey for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2004)

At least, YOU can understand me.
I'm glad to see someone with a regular brain.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 1, 2004)

"Damn chicken liberals!"


----------



## symphonix (Dec 1, 2004)

_"My fellow umbrella-stands. Today, I stand arm in arm with the prime-mincer of Turkey, and enrougate you all to joinerate us all in giving thanks on this festive seasoning, and to wish all peace and love on the evil tyranosaruses who would want to scrabble us."_


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2004)

For your Bushism of the day:

http://slate.msn.com/

Yes, he's said so many that there are ONE or more for EVERY day!


----------



## markceltic (Dec 1, 2004)

Vote for me & I'll let you live.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

Osama, is that you?


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 2, 2004)

"I thought these things had teeth!"


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 2, 2004)

You have failed me for the last time Colonel Sanders!


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 2, 2004)

" hokay peoples, get redi to see the 'dyin Quivers' "


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 3, 2004)

"Tell me the secret of your 7 herbs and spices!"


----------



## adambyte (Dec 4, 2004)

... Still thinks WMD stands for White Meat Delicious.


----------



## markceltic (Dec 4, 2004)

Poop on my carpet will ya!


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't have a caption, but I just wanted to let y'all know that I find the humor funny.


----------



## fryke (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeffo said:
			
		

> "I thought these things had teeth!"



Guess he's still investigating that after he's fried the turkey's legs and eaten the still beating heart.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2004)

"Are you a terrorist?  ... ... ... ...  ANSWER ME.  "


----------

